
The Apple of today and the IBM of 1989 - taylorbuley
http://www.osnews.com/story/25733/The_Apple_of_today_and_the_IBM_of_1989
======
pooriaazimi
The author (Thom Holwerta) is more of a troll than all ZDNet writers
combined... Just read this piece: <http://www.osnews.com/story/25264>

I failed to understand what the connection between the quoted text, and
Newton's idea being stolen is. He just seems to have read about Newton's
_true_ history somewhere and was so eager to share it on his _credible_
website that he just put some random quote there to make his article seem more
professional and have a point!

